# Leather softener out of Beeswax



## Jethro (Oct 22, 2006)

I would like to find out if anyone has a recipe for a leather softener/preserver made out of beeswax or if strait beeswax will work. My son is looking to make a gift basket to give his baseball coach (after the state fair). The thought is he can use it on his ball glove.


----------



## JohnK and Sheri (Nov 28, 2004)

Leather Waterproofing
4 oz. beeswax
4 oz. resin or rosin (music stores carry)
1 pint vegetable oil
Melt the solids in the oil, and apply while warm.

Waterproof & Leather Softener
1 oz. (weight) beeswax
8 oz/ (weight) petroleum jelly
Melt the ingredients in a microwave or double boiler. Brush the hot mixture onto the leather and allow it to penetrate. If possible, place the item in hot sun. Polish the leather with a cloth to remove excess waterproofing.

I maybe have a couple more out in the shop. If so, I will post tomorrow.
Sheri


----------



## Michael Bush (Aug 2, 2002)

I use 1 part beeswax to 1 part Vaseline metled and mixed.

Sometimes I also add 1 part neetsfoot oil if I want to make it a bit softer and make it soak in more. The rosin will make it stick better and last a little longer but also keeps it from soaking in quite as much.

2 parts beewax, 1 part rosin and 1 part Vaseline works nicely for boots or for hoof dressing for horses.


----------

